# Applied Biosciences and Other Career Options



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

AoA
I want to know that if I take the Applied Bio sciences course, what are the future career options and their scope in Pakistan.
The second question is that I want to know about other medicine related careers beside the conventional MBBS.
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Apart from MBBS/BDS, applied biosciences course is the best one I can think of. Especially when you talk about immunology. The maximum research which is being done in the field of biomedical sciences is in immunology and hence, there is a lot of scope of this field. Then again you will be studying from NUST if I'm not wrong? So the name of the University will give you an edge as well. Research centers, professor, pharmaceutical industries, biotechnology firms etc are some of the places where you will be needed. Hospitals as well I guess, but I'm gonna have to confirm that. Anyways, all in all, its a decent course.


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes Nust. So if I want to go into research I should opt for Applied Biosciences?
And if possible can you give a website or anything or any information on what my path should be if I want to go into research?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes you definitely should. And if its okay for you to go abroad, then you should keep your GPA high and should try to go to Germany for MS. My brother is currently in Germany so I know that there is some company in Germany which is doing the max research in this field. If you want, I'll confirm the name of the company for you.


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you. MS in applied biosciences? And research in what specifically? And do you have any advice if I want to stay in Pakistan?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No, applied biosciences is basically a general field as it is bachelors. For Masters, you have to be more specific. So for Masters, the greatest scope is for Immunology. Go for MS in Immunology. I even have some friends who are doing PharmD and are planning to go for Masters in Immunology instead of M_pharm. I don't specifically know any authentic information about Pakistan, but I'll see whatever information I can collect and I'll get back to you on it then. Anyways, as I said earlier, its a really fine field so be glad that you have gotten into it and that also from NUST. Don't worry, work hard, keep ur GPA high and your future will be bright inshaAllah. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Thankyou. Can you tell me if I can go into research after MBBS?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes you can definitely get into research after MBBS by getting into an MS program after which you will be entirely into the research field leading to PHD. One thing that I'd like to mention though is that its a rather unorthodox path to take. Most people after MBBS prefer to go for clinical medicine. Because MBBS is a 5 year program so if you want to go for research, there is no point getting a 5 years degree rather than a 4 year one leading to the identical prospects. As far as I know, the people who get into research after MBBS are those who change their plans at the last moment. But if you, from right now, know that you want to go for research, then its better to go for a BS degree of the specific field you want to research in. It'll save you an year plus you will only have to study the subject you are most interested in.


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

This has mostly to do with my indecision. I like research but I don't know if I like it enough to leave MBBS. I have I have looked over the internet but have still not found a definite answer. Furthermore I don't want to leave Pakistan but people tell me that research specialist are more valued abroad and that there is no scope for this in Pakistan. And though my family has agreed to let me to go into research they still want me to do MBBS.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Ahmarin Zahid said:


> This has mostly to do with my indecision. I like research but I don't know if I like it enough to leave MBBS. I have I have looked over the internet but have still not found a definite answer. Furthermore I don't want to leave Pakistan but people tell me that research specialist are more valued abroad and that there is no scope for this in Pakistan. And though my family has agreed to let me to go into research they still want me to do MBBS.


I would agree to the fact that research work doesn't have a lot of scope in Pakistan. Not that its non prevalent, but its comparably lower in Pakistan than abroad. Secondly, as far as going for MBBS is concerned, I think if you have been selected for some government medical institute of the country, then its absolutely okay for you to go for MBBS and after that you can decide whether you want to go for research or clinical medicine. But if you have to go for a private college for MBBS, then I don't think it will be worth spending 3 Million or more on your MBBS degree especially when you are interested in research field. 
Another thing, thought you should know this. Even after BS, you can go for MD 4 years degree from abroad to get into clinical medicine.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Wajeeh! what is MD and what can we do?? It's related to hospitals??


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Life 4 u said:


> Wajeeh! what is MD and what can we do?? It's related to hospitals??


MD stands for Doctor of Medicine. Its basically the same degree as that of MBBS. Since Pakistan follows the British educational system, for obvious reasons, so we have the MBBS degree. But when we talk about North America, half of Europe, Australia etc, there is no such thing as an MBBS degree. This same degree in these areas is known as the MD degree. The academic pathway to become a doctor in North America and other areas that I have mentioned goes like this:-


You get ten years of schooling, couple years of high school, then you have to get a general bachelors degree (4 years) which should be related to your professional degree(in our case, BS Virology n Immunology since we are into medicine) and then you get the MD degree (4years) to become a doctor and then you can specialize in whatever field you want. So as you can see, academics in these areas are quite lengthy. 


Now coming back to the point. In order to get an MD degree from abroad, you must have a bachelors degree (in our case BS Virology n Immunology). Now you might be wondering it will take a long time since we will have to clear the bachelors in Virology n Immunology and then 4 years of MD and a specialization afterwards. But for those who want to get established abroad, its a really nice pathway. Let me tell you something. People who clear MBBS from Pakistan most likely get the residency abroad in internal medicine or family medicine which is more like the most general specialization. So lets say you have cleared the MBBS from Pakistan and want to become a cardiologist. You cleared USMLE, most likely you will get residency for internal medicine or family medicine. You will spend 2 years for this specialization. And after that you are gonna have to get your specialization in cardiology to become a cardiologist. So all in all, you do have to spend 4 years right? But if you get your medicine degree from abroad in the first place and hold an MD degree instead of an MBBS degree, you have a lot better chances of matching for specialization in cardiology without having to get internal medicine. So you save those 2 years. 


Now lets compare:-
Path one: you get mbbs (5 years), then internal medicine (2 years), and then specialization in your desired field (2 years). Total=9 years.
Path two: you get BS V n I(4 years), then MD(4 years), and specialization in your desired field (2 years). Total=10 years. 
So its just one year more. Although let me clear that I have mentioned all of this for people who want or are okay with getting established abroad. Because things work differently here in Pakistan. You can't go for MBBS after bachelors, like, it won't give you any benefit or something, not atleast that I've heard of.

Hope I've explained everything appropriately.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> MD stands for Doctor of Medicine. Its basically the same degree as that of MBBS. Since Pakistan follows the British educational system, for obvious reasons, so we have the MBBS degree. But when we talk about North America, half of Europe, Australia etc, there is no such thing as an MBBS degree. This same degree in these areas is known as the MD degree. The academic pathway to become a doctor in North America and other areas that I have mentioned goes like this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! you explained well Mashaa Allah! 'sigh' we didn't qualify for mbbs. But Allah has better plans.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Life 4 u said:


> Yeah! you explained well Mashaa Allah! 'sigh' we didn't qualify for mbbs. But Allah has better plans.


Yes exactly. We should always have this faith. If we couldn't make it up to MBBS despite the hardwork, that means we will do better with the BS Virology n Immunology. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Thankyou WajeehBJ for patiently answering our questions. You helped me alot. Since I got into FMDC I'm going to go into MBBS and the pursue research.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

WajeehBJ said:


> MD stands for Doctor of Medicine. Its basically the same degree as that of MBBS. Since Pakistan follows the British educational system, for obvious reasons, so we have the MBBS degree. But when we talk about North America, half of Europe, Australia etc, there is no such thing as an MBBS degree. This same degree in these areas is known as the MD degree. The academic pathway to become a doctor in North America and other areas that I have mentioned goes like this:-
> 
> 
> You get ten years of schooling, couple years of high school, then you have to get a general bachelors degree (4 years) which should be related to your professional degree(in our case, BS Virology n Immunology since we are into medicine) and then you get the MD degree (4years) to become a doctor and then you can specialize in whatever field you want. So as you can see, academics in these areas are quite lengthy.
> ...


Great post WajeehBJ!  I did want to correct a few things though that are incorrect.

Internal medicine is a 3 year program instead of a 2 year program and after that a specialization such as cardiology is an additional three years of fellowship and can be as long as six years depending upon the cardiology program.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

MedGrunt said:


> Great post WajeehBJ!  I did want to correct a few things though that are incorrect.
> 
> Internal medicine is a 3 year program instead of a 2 year program and after that a specialization such as cardiology is an additional three years of fellowship and can be as long as six years depending upon the cardiology program.


Thanx a lot for correcting. So now everyone have genuine information. Thanx again. :thumbsup:
so no if we calculate the number of years via both the pathways, it comes out to be exactly equal i-e 11 years.


----------



## Hira Shabbir (Jun 14, 2013)

What if we do BS in biosciences from SZABIST or Karachi University ?


----------



## sakura.asahi (Aug 22, 2013)

*Minnimum Aggregate Required to Get Into Applied Bioscuences in NUST?*

A.O.A
with 70% marks in NET ,do I have any chance of getting into BS Applied Biosciences in NUST?


----------



## zeroz znadegen (Jul 7, 2014)

*Cost Of Md ?*

But wajeebj you have not mentioned the cost of MD from USA???
I have applied for applied biosciences in Nust. Hopefully going to get admission as well. And i have no issue from my home for going abroad for higher degree than BS but their only concern is , will i be able to get good median paying job in it. Like after masters in it as well. I am really depressed because i am so far not able to get admission in any medical college. What about the tuition costs for masters in Germany as your friend or brother is their? is there any scholarship program that can be availed/achieved. My mind goes for innovation and research. But i also want to get selfsufficient as early as possible because i have this observation that doing B.s M.s and higher stuff just keeps you studying more and job work less as compared to Doctor. One more think i hate teaching so that is out of careers.


----------



## REHMAT DEEN KHAN (Jul 11, 2014)

*Bs In Virology*



zeroz znadegen said:


> But wajeebj you have not mentioned the cost of MD from USA???
> I have applied for applied biosciences in Nust. Hopefully going to get admission as well. And i have no issue from my home for going abroad for higher degree than BS but their only concern is , will i be able to get good median paying job in it. Like after masters in it as well. I am really depressed because i am so far not able to get admission in any medical college. What about the tuition costs for masters in Germany as your friend or brother is their? is there any scholarship program that can be availed/achieved. My mind goes for innovation and research. But i also want to get selfsufficient as early as possible because i have this observation that doing B.s M.s and higher stuff just keeps you studying more and job work less as compared to Doctor. One more think i hate teaching so that is out of careers.




Please any one tell me what is the procedure for me to admission in BS virology or immunology in pakistan , also tel me the name of college or university which offer it .. i have only 53% marks in fsc, and also tel me if there is any age ristrection? or fee etc i will be very thankfull to you.


----------



## IQRA22 (Oct 14, 2014)

WajeehBJ said:


> Yes exactly. We should always have this faith. If we couldn't make it up to MBBS despite the hardwork, that means we will do better with the BS Virology n Immunology. :thumbsup:


what r u doing now a days ?????


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Just so you all know, the NUST campus is no longer exclusively Virology and Immunology. I applied for biosciences thinking the same. But I visited NUST yesterday and the administration told me that the name of the institution giving the BS degree has also been changed from "Nust college of virology and immunology' to "Attaur rehman school of applied biosciences.'
They told me that the main reason was because the graduates were not finding many career opportunities in Pakistan through the BS degree in Virology and Immunology. Therefore, they have altered the study course to be more PLANT BIOTECHNOLOGY focused as Plant and agricultural research is more common in Pakistan. The ASAB student counselor also told me that if I dont have a lot of interest in botany, Applied biosciences from NUST may not be the option for me.

If you are more interested in human related or animal related biology and you have not qualified ofr MBBS, I suggest, the best course would be DPT, D-pharm or Vetrinanry medicine. 
Best of Luck!


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

when are the NUST PC list gonna be displayed and what will be its last merit?


----------



## Arbaz Ahmad Tariq (Jan 24, 2018)

Asslam o Alaikum Wajeeh bhai
Can I study MD after BS Biosciences?


----------

